# Videotutorials von Photoshop



## spiggy (28. September 2004)

wo werden mir alle Videotutorials von photoshop bei tutorials.de angezeigt, ohne welche zu suchen? Bei mir ist da bloß ne suchmaske, ohne überblick über alle Videotutorials. kann mir da jemand mal helfen?

Wäre echt nett


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. September 2004)

Normalerweise http://www.tutorials.de/forum159 Ist gerade nochmal getestet
worden. Wenn es immer noch nicht gehen sollte, sag Bescheid.

Gruss Markus

[edit] ... Punkt am Ende der URL enfernt


----------



## spiggy (28. September 2004)

Bei mir geht es immer noch nicht. Kann mir nur die Anleitungen durchlesen. Im großen weißen Feld.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. September 2004)

Hast Du Flash deaktiviert? Wenn ja, dann aktiviere das mal, denn die 
Videotutorials sind im Flashformat.


----------



## spiggy (28. September 2004)

na klar habe ich flash aktiviert. die videotutorials auf der startseite kann ich ja sehen. wollte alle links zu den videotutorials haben. kann nur durch suchmaske was finden, aber wie lange soll ich da suchen, wenn ich nich weiß wie die tutorials heißen?


----------



## Hosenwäscher (28. September 2004)

Welchen Browser benutzt du denn? Ich wette es ist IE 6 oder?


----------



## spiggy (28. September 2004)

ja stimmt. aber in opera geht es auch nicht. oder brauche ich ie 5.0 ?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. September 2004)

Hm, mysteriös. 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials169168.html - Schriftkontur mit Ebenenstilen
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials155168.html - Slicen leicht gemacht
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151674.html - Chromtext
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151670.html - Metallbuttons
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials117141.html - Graustufen wie die Profis (2)
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials114307.html - CMYK-Wandlung für Einsteiger
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials95474.html - Fehler retuschieren
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials95260.html - Trick, schiefen Horizont gerade rücken
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials93363.html - Neue eigene Formen erstellen
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77861.html - Hidden Image im IE
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77764.html - Graustufen wie die Profis
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77755.html - GIF-Optimierung spezial
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63290.html - Abgerundete Ecken
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials62867.html - Ebenendeckkraft

Das sind alle derzeitigen Photoshop-Videotutorials...


----------



## spiggy (28. September 2004)

hab dank.


----------



## Senfdose (28. September 2004)

wenn du im Board unter Profil > Einstellungen bearbeiten> Themen der letzten X Tage anzeigen> Zeige alle Tehmen >sollte es funtzen !


----------



## spiggy (29. September 2004)

danke dir nochmal. hat geklappt.


----------



## Ice-T (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

da ich meine neue Homepage, die ich mit Photoshop erstellt habe, ins Netz stellen wollte, wollte ich mir wieder einmal das "Slicen leicht gemacht" Tutorial anschauen, da ich diese Technik schon früher einmal angewandt habe und es super finde.
Musste leider feststellen, dass das Tutorial nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Wird es denn in geraumer Zeit wieder verfügbar sein?

Gruß


----------



## RemyX (15. Juli 2006)

Hi @ all

ich habe das Video Graustufen wie die Profis in meinen Favoriten abgespeichert, um gelegentlich wieder drauf zurück zu greifen. Leider ist nu das Tut nicht mehr verfügbar. Wird es nochmal online gesetzt und wenn nicht, wo find ich ein gleichwertiges Tut nochmal im Netz? 

Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Leider gibt es dieses Tutorial nicht mehr auf unseren Seiten, aber Martin (der Autor) hat
das Tutorial noch auf seiner Seite im Flashpaper-Format: Graustufen wie die Profis.

Gruß


----------



## XeroX263 (15. Juli 2006)

geht bei mir net der sagt 


Ungültige Angabe: Thema
Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an den Webmaster.


----------



## RemyX (15. Juli 2006)

Es gab noch ne menge andere gute Tuts, die es hier nicht mehr gibt, es würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen, wenn ich noch danach fragen würde. Fürs erste vielen Dank, Markus. Das ist das, was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juli 2006)

Alle meine Videotutorials sind nach wie vor im Web verfügbar.
Wer Interesse hat, der kann sie sich unter der folgenden URL anschauen und anhören:
http://www.directorforum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=50

Gruß
Martin


----------

